# Wheel Nut Pointers



## Asterix (Jan 9, 2018)

Hi all,was going to order some wheel nut pointers today but as I don't have a socket or spanner big enough to fit them,I measured across from flat to flat,which is 26mm. I went online to order 26mm pointers,but the site told me that 26mm across the flats is equivalent to a 17mm nut...wtf?
My biggest spanner is 22mm and doesn't fit so I'm completely confused as to what size pointers I need to order,anyone?
Thanks,Dave


----------



## Deleted member 5816 (Jan 9, 2018)

Dave I assume the thread size is 17mm. Which is not the same as a 17mm so met or spanner size 

Alf





Asterix said:


> Hi all,was going to order some wheel nut pointers today but as I don't have a socket or spanner big enough to fit them,I measured across from flat to flat,which is 26mm. I went online to order 26mm pointers,but the site told me that 26mm across the flats is equivalent to a 17mm nut...wtf?
> My biggest spanner is 22mm and doesn't fit so I'm completely confused as to what size pointers I need to order,anyone?
> Thanks,Dave


----------



## n brown (Jan 9, 2018)

pretty sure you have 17mm wheelnuts


----------



## Compo (Jan 9, 2018)

*pointere*

if its a sprinter its 19mm


----------



## maingate (Jan 9, 2018)

Asterix said:


> Hi all,was going to order some wheel nut pointers today but as I don't have a socket or spanner big enough to fit them,I measured across from flat to flat,which is 26mm. I went online to order 26mm pointers,but the site told me that 26mm across the flats is equivalent to a 17mm nut...wtf?
> My biggest spanner is 22mm and doesn't fit so I'm completely confused as to what size pointers I need to order,anyone?
> Thanks,Dave



Measure again, they are probably 16 mm dia bolts/studs which are 24 mm across the flats. Although certain vehicles can throw up some non standard sizes.


----------



## Deleted member 53880 (Jan 9, 2018)

*tool kit*

surely your wheelbrace fits?,excuse me if i am on a completely different tack.
good luck.
j


----------



## Obanboy666 (Jan 9, 2018)

Showing my ignorance again, what’s a wheel nut pointer ? Are they the bright yellow ‘what’s its’ I’ve noticed on hgv wheels / nuts ?


----------



## Asterix (Jan 9, 2018)

Thanks all for the quick replies,the wheel nuts are on my 7.5t MAN that I'm converting,just to clear that up.
So let me get this right,the 17mm quoted on the site is the internal thread size?


----------



## Asterix (Jan 9, 2018)

Obanboy666 said:


> Showing my ignorance again, what’s a wheel nut pointer ? Are they the bright yellow ‘what’s its’ I’ve noticed on hgv wheels / nuts ?



Yes☺


----------



## Byronic (Jan 9, 2018)

maingate said:


> Measure again, they are probably 16 mm dia bolts/studs which are 24 mm across the flats. Although certain vehicles can throw up some non standard sizes.



That seems to be the case, although the site chart may be stating 
17mm wheel bolt/stud is standard for a 24mm AF nut.
The OP has bigger nuts than me, but less elegant.
My own are 14mm studs and 19mm AF nuts,  but I think the standard
stipulates 12mm studs for 19mm AF nuts prob. Merc. up
the steel strength quality.....I hope.


----------



## maingate (Jan 9, 2018)

Byronic said:


> That seems to be the case, although the site chart may be stating
> 17mm wheel bolt/stud is standard for a 24mm AF nut.
> The OP has bigger nuts than me.
> My own are 14mm studs and 19mm AF nuts,  but I think the standard
> ...



I'm very surprised that a Merc has Imperial sizes but there again, you never know with Autos.

By the way, I reckon nearly everyone has bigger nuts than you. :lol-061:


----------



## Fazerloz (Jan 9, 2018)

Engineering and Auto sizes differ wildly. As Maingate says in Enineering Standard 16mm Bolt = 24mm spanner . 14mm bolt = 22mm spanner, 12mm bolt = 19mm spanner.


----------



## Deleted member 71750 (Jan 9, 2018)

Fazerloz said:


> Engineering and Auto sizes differ wildly. As Maingate says in Enineering Standard 16mm Bolt = 24mm spanner . 14mm bolt = 22mm spanner, 12mm bolt = 19mm spanner.



Correct the bolt sizes are the actual thread diameter,  as in 16mm thread diameter  which has a 24mm AF (across flats) hexagonal head


----------



## wildebus (Jan 9, 2018)

very complicated answers given to what is a simple question.

What size spanner do you use to undo the wheel nut/bolt?  THAT is the size you need for the pointer.

Chances are on your Mercedes it will be 19mm, but the simple test above will confirm one way or the other.

(I threw all my pointers out as got very faded and used looking)


----------



## saxonborg (Jan 9, 2018)

Why are you fitting the yellow pointers, do you have a problem with wheel nuts coming loose. The pointers are generally used on heavier vehicles where wheel nut loosening was/is an ongoing problem despite flanged nuts etc. Just interested.


----------



## Asterix (Jan 9, 2018)

Please read post 8 and all will be clear☺


----------



## deckboy (Jan 9, 2018)

Asterix said:


> Yes☺


What are they for?


----------



## n brown (Jan 9, 2018)

deckboy said:


> What are they for?


 if a wheelnut loosens , the pointer will point in a different direction to all the others showing a problem


----------



## Byronic (Jan 9, 2018)

maingate said:


> I'm very surprised that a Merc has Imperial sizes but there again, you never know with Autos.
> 
> By the way, I reckon nearly everyone has bigger nuts than you. :lol-061:



AF= across fflats = spanner size.= metric= Mercedes.
Mercedes do use Imperial sizes.....for wheels and tyres.:rolleyes2:


----------



## Byronic (Jan 9, 2018)

Fazerloz said:


> Engineering and Auto sizes differ wildly. As Maingate says in Enineering Standard 16mm Bolt = 24mm spanner . 14mm bolt = 22mm spanner, 12mm bolt = 19mm spanner.



With exceptions, as my Merc has 14mm studs with 19mm spanner.
MAN trucks may well have similar exceptions as stated on my prior post.


----------



## sasquatch (Jan 9, 2018)

On our buses we put them on in pairs pointing at each other makes it quicker to detect a loose nut.


----------



## wildebus (Jan 9, 2018)

Why on earth does the size of the thread make any difference to answering the original question of what size pointers need to be bought?
The pointers push over the bolt head so the ONLY thing of relevance is what size that head is, which is answered by knowing what spanner to use on it. It is that simple.

So for a Sprinter as an example, these would fit as they are for 19mm bolts...
Wheel Nut Indicators 19mm x 20: Amazon.co.uk: Car & Motorbike



People do love to complicate things here sometimes!


----------



## maingate (Jan 9, 2018)

wildebus said:


> Why on earth does the size of the thread make any difference to answering the original question of what size pointers need to be bought?
> The pointers push over the bolt head so the ONLY thing of relevance is what size that head is, which is answered by knowing what spanner to use on it. It is that simple.
> People do love to complicate things here sometimes!



Because the OP said he measured them at 26 mm and the supplier was puzzled.

Standard Metric spanners go up in size from eg, 17 to 19 to 24 to 27 to 30. There are odd sizes like 16, 18, 21 and 22. but are rare in general use (apart from some Pipe fittings). Being an ex Engineer, I have boxes of all kinds of Spanners but I will not have a 26 mm one (well, if I have, I have never ever used it).


----------



## Asterix (Jan 9, 2018)

This is what confuses me,the ad states 26mm nuts (which is what mine are across the flats),but then read further down and it says for 17mm spanner across the flats.
*26MM X 10 CHECKPOINT WHEEL NUT INDICATOR / POINTER RED (POST5) CP26MMR X 10  | eBay


----------



## wildebus (Jan 9, 2018)

Asterix said:


> This is what confuses me,the ad states 26mm nuts (which is what mine are across the flats),but then read further down and it says for 17mm spanner across the flats.
> *26MM X 10 CHECKPOINT WHEEL NUT INDICATOR / POINTER RED (POST5) CP26MMR X 10  | eBay



It's clearly a very poorly written listing ...
"26MM WHEEL NUT INDICATOR RED" and the next line "17MM WHEEL NUT INDICATOR RED

They need to clarify what the listing is actually for as it cannot be for both.


----------



## wildebus (Jan 9, 2018)

maingate said:


> Because the OP said he measured them at 26 mm and the supplier was puzzled.
> 
> Standard Metric spanners go up in size from eg, 17 to 19 to 24 to 27 to 30. There are odd sizes like 16, 18, 21 and 22. but are rare in general use (apart from some Pipe fittings). Being an ex Engineer, I have boxes of all kinds of Spanners but I will not have a 26 mm one (well, if I have, I have never ever used it).



the supplier is not puzzled, the supplier has posted contradictory info which has confused the situation and needs to clarify what they are actually selling. It is that simple  (actually probably simplier to find another supplier who knows what they are selling)

PS. Still can't see how knowing anything to do with the thread would help knowing the spanner size as he can't check the thread size  without removing the bolt which would need a, um, spanner?


----------



## Tony Lee (Jan 10, 2018)

Best solution to this conundrum is to not bother with the pointers. 99.9999% of the worlds wheels manage to stay on despite not having them fitted including those on my BigRigs. Tighten the nuts up to spec using a HAND torque wrench, retighten them at 50km and then at 200km if you are the nervous type and then forget about them.


----------



## Byronic (Jan 10, 2018)

Overcast here in Spain so I looked
up the listing, no mention of 17mm spanners
just the all important 26mm. As someone has stated
stud/bolt size is irrelevant.

Just to labour the issue, wheel nuts are specific purpose nuts
in that they are approx. twice the depth of a standard nut
to give twice as many turns to resist stripping by the technically
incompetent, they are fairly highly torqued so the greater area of
contact with a socket or spanner makes them safer, and the wall
thickness can be reduced, (to look nicer)and more thread turns equals more friction so more resistant to loosening. Only my theories but they seem plausible?


----------



## maingate (Jan 10, 2018)

wildebus said:


> the supplier is not puzzled, the supplier has posted contradictory info which has confused the situation and needs to clarify what they are actually selling. It is that simple  (actually probably simplier to find another supplier who knows what they are selling)
> 
> PS. Still can't see how knowing anything to do with the thread would help knowing the spanner size as he can't check the thread size  without removing the bolt which would need a, um, spanner?



Why not address those facts directly to the OP instead of only quoting me?


----------



## peter palance (Jan 10, 2018)

*were*



Asterix said:


> Hi all,was going to order some wheel nut pointers today but as I don't have a socket or spanner big enough to fit them,I measured across from flat to flat,which is 26mm. I went online to order 26mm pointers,but the site told me that 26mm across the flats is equivalent to a 17mm nut...wtf?
> My biggest spanner is 22mm and doesn't fit so I'm completely confused as to what size pointers I need to order,anyone?
> Thanks,Dave



were do you buy your tyres they should look and tell you that is if you are nice to them pj.


----------



## trevskoda (Jan 10, 2018)

Simple ,just take one of your nuts or van to a truck shop and ask for correct size,and they just push on,i have a full bag of them which i had to buy ,but all my wheels have them.
My w/nuts have no taper flange ,only a flat slip washer at back.


----------



## Byronic (Jan 10, 2018)

In Merrie Englande Trev. I wonder what the odds are on some chav
repositioning a few just for a larf, or worse rotating the indicator & nut(s) 360degs !


----------



## wildebus (Jan 10, 2018)

Byronic said:


> In Merrie Englande Trev. I wonder what the odds are on some chav
> repositioning a few just for a larf, or worse rotating the indicator & nut(s) 360degs !


rotating 360 degrees wouldn't make much difference     (just to be pedantic as many are on this thread, but I knew what you meant  )

I had them on my LT and chucked them as looked horrible and fade, but I did wonder about renewing them - decided against as too industrial  (and got new hubcabs for the front anyway which they would not fit with anyway).


----------



## Asterix (Jan 10, 2018)

peter palance said:


> were do you buy your tyres they should look and tell you that is if you are nice to them pj.



It's a new to me vehicle so not got tyres yet.



trevskoda said:


> Simple ,just take one of your nuts or van to a truck shop and ask for correct size,and they just push on,i have a full bag of them which i had to buy ,but all my wheels have them.
> My w/nuts have no taper flange ,only a flat slip washer at back.



I don't have a spanner or socket big enough,which is why I measured the nuts.


----------



## Asterix (Jan 10, 2018)

Thanks everyone for the replies,the simplest things eh....
I'll order some tonight and include a message just to confirm the size is correct.


----------



## harrow (Jan 10, 2018)

Byronic said:


> In Merrie Englande Trev. I wonder what the odds are on some chav
> repositioning a few just for a larf, or worse rotating the indicator & nut(s) 360degs !


Yes one of the chaps at work did that to one of the trucks,

no one took any notice

:wacko::wacko::wacko:


----------



## wildebus (Jan 10, 2018)

Don't like to be accused of stating the bleeding obvious, but isn't getting a spanner to fit the wheel nuts a bigger and more important priority then getting little push-on pointers to tell you if a nut has loosened? 
How do you know they are tight enough to start with and how will you tighten one if the pointer moves without a spanner that fits?


----------



## alcam (Jan 10, 2018)

deckboy said:


> What are they for?


Excellent question


----------



## Asterix (Jan 10, 2018)

wildebus said:


> Don't like to be accused of stating the bleeding obvious, but isn't getting a spanner to fit the wheel nuts a bigger and more important priority then getting little push-on pointers to tell you if a nut has loosened?
> How do you know they are tight enough to start with and how will you tighten one if the pointer moves without a spanner that fits?



A very good question,and one that I am addressing as we speak,just got a heavy duty Jack and will be getting the other equipment necessary before I put it on the road but for me the nut pointers are due to my laziness in not wanting to go over every nut with a hammer before driving.
I've had nuts come undone on an HGV in the past,even after torquing,and a work mate lost a wheel completely,not something I wish to emulate.


----------



## witzend (Jan 10, 2018)

Just put a zip clip on each nut pointing to the next


----------



## trevskoda (Jan 10, 2018)

Asterix said:


> It's a new to me vehicle so not got tyres yet.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't have a spanner or socket big enough,which is why I measured the nuts.



How do you get wheels of if punture.


----------



## Asterix (Jan 10, 2018)

trevskoda said:


> How do you get wheels of if punture.



Not likely to get a puncture sitting in a field....it's not on the road yet.


----------



## jagmanx (Jan 11, 2018)

*Is this any help ?*




:raofl::raofl::raofl:


----------



## Byronic (Jan 11, 2018)

trevskoda said:


> How do you get wheels of if punture.



The easy way,
Front wheel, remove from the axle with hub, only grease cap and one clamp nut to unfasten. oh and the brake caliper.
Rear wheel, remove half shaft (small nuts) then remove the 2 axle nuts and
security tab washers, remove caliper or drums then the hub with wheels attached,  damn it nearly forgot, those nuts need a humungous socket or special tool......back to square one.


----------



## maingate (Jan 11, 2018)

Byronic said:


> The easy way,
> Front wheel, remove from the axle with hub, only grease cap and one clamp nut to unfasten. oh and the brake caliper.
> Rear wheel, remove half shaft (small nuts) then remove the 2 axle nuts and
> security tab washers, remove caliper or drums then the hub with wheels attached,  damn it nearly forgot, those nuts need a humungous socket or special tool......back to square one.



You are just complicating matters and being pedantic old chap. Surely an Angle Grinder would be more efficient?


----------



## ricc (Jan 11, 2018)

why carry spanners?    call a mobile tyre fitter


----------



## Byronic (Jan 11, 2018)

maingate said:


> You are just complicating matters and being pedantic old chap. Surely an Angle Grinder would be more efficient?



Probably less tedious, but the efficiency of either method depends entirely on the 'technicians!' competence or incompetance and the suitability of his toolkit.
Is my pedantic reply

Nope changed my thinking, you're correct, in answering the question of 
"getting the wheel off to mend a puncture', it's the angle grinder wins the day. How you then get it back on is entirely another question!


----------



## maingate (Jan 11, 2018)

Byronic said:


> Probably less tedious, but the efficiency of either method depends entirely on the 'technicians!' competence or incompetance and the suitability of his toolkit.
> Is my pedantic reply



You are wanting competence as well?

Bluddy hell, being rough as a Badgers wotsit never stopped me from getting the job done.


----------



## Byronic (Jan 11, 2018)

To the even older, old chap, just edited my post #47.


----------



## maingate (Jan 11, 2018)

Byronic said:


> Probably less tedious, but the efficiency of either method depends entirely on the 'technicians!' competence or incompetance and the suitability of his toolkit.
> Is my pedantic reply
> 
> *Nope changed my thinking, you're correct, in answering the question of
> "getting the wheel off to mend a puncture', it's the angle grinder wins the day. How you then get it back on is entirely another question!*



I hadn't thought that far but would probably hand the job over to Trevskoda and make a sharp exit.


----------



## wildebus (Jan 11, 2018)

maingate said:


> Why not address those facts directly to the OP instead of only quoting me?


I quoted you on my reply because YOUR reply quoted me, so it was a reply to a conversation, same as you would have face to face.
(or if someone replies to you, do you then reply back but to another person?)


----------



## Tezza33 (Jan 11, 2018)

Get Trev to take the nuts off with an angle grinder and ask runnach to weld the wheel back, simple


----------



## wildebus (Jan 12, 2018)

When looking for a seatbelt retainer in my shed, I happened to find the pointers I took off my van (thought I had chucked them out) and thought I would post a photo for those who are not familiar with them.

These would have started off a nice bright Yellow, but after 13 years of bright northern sunlight clearly faded away.




Pointer by David, on Flickr

These have a combination of writing and marker lines.
Writing on this one is 17, 20, 23 and 26, with two marker lines (I've added a red line on each to make clearer) between each number, representing the size in-between so from the left we have lines for 18, 19, then 21, 22 and then finally 24 & 25.

The actual nut size of the pointer you have is signified by a raised dot (the black mark below the line second from the left in this case).  So on this pointer, the dot is at the 19 marker line to match the 19mm bolts I have on my VW LT.


----------



## izwozral (Jan 12, 2018)

Obanboy666 said:


> Showing my ignorance again, what’s a wheel nut pointer ? Are they the bright yellow ‘what’s its’ I’ve noticed on hgv wheels / nuts ?



They are a group of wheel enthusiasts who 'get off' on wheel nuts and gesture with their fingers when they spot an exciting one.

I think?


----------

